# Recommendations For Bigger rod and Reel



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a lot of light tackle. I'm looking to buy a few rods and reels to handle pier/shore fishing. Any recommendations for rods and reels and a decent price. Wal Mart has a big selection, is there stuff any good. Thanks


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

The first thing I would ask is, how much do you want to spend for the reel and the rod. Secondly I would ask what you want to target (reds, shark, etc...), and then I would ask you how often you fish.

Answer those questions and it will be easier to help.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, I'd like to target anything that bites from shore but realistically target reds. I would love to be able to fish at least weekly. And, I really don't have a budget but would like to keep under a couple hundred or so per rod/reel combo. I am looking for something sturdy and that will last. Thanks


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i would go to a local tackle shop and have a sit-down with one of the guys working so they can show you what all the have to offer.. hot spots or outcast would be the two places i would go to


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

I was in the same situation a few month ago before I came down for a month to PC and fished the newpier everyday.

For reels there are many choices. I had a Penn 4500ss that I put 12 lb line on and med 7 foot rod and used for Spanish, Blues,etc.

Then I gottwo Penn 5500SS with a little heavier 7 or 8 foot rod that I used for Reds or small kings casting various rattletraps or larger spoons. I put 15 lb line on this.

Then I got a Penn 7500SS and put it on a Half Hitch custom rod with 17 suffix line for live bait for Kings at the time.

I bought mostly used reels that were in excellent shape.

I my opinion and I have a couple the Okuma Epixor 55 and Epixor 65 reels are also very good for the money. I boughtthem new on ebay for $50/$65. They are smoother than my Penn's,

Walmart also sells an 8 foot 2 piece Ugly Stick for $50 that will catch small kings, large spanish, and Reds.

There are people that know a lot more than me but you can spend about $125 per combo and catch anything you want or you can spend $1000 for a Van Staal and a Nice custom.

I like those VS and a custom rod but would have to move to the gulf to justify that much money.

Good luck and watch what others use at the pier and ask questions and you will find somthing that works for you.


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'm with T-Boy on that except on that 2 piece rod. IT WILL BREAK on a big fish. But a 1 piece ugly stick is a good rod. Get a penn reel to put on it, but don't mess with that new china Shit. It will only last about a year. This should do the trick.


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm glad you mentioned that about a two piece rod. I have a couple two piece spinning rods I use for bass but they aren't going to break much any rod.

I was thinking about a custom two piece for Kings and never though about a big rascal breaking that thing.

Thanks for info.


----------



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

i have some rods for sale their for a good price and really good. most would be great for the pier. take a look and shoot me a p.m. if you like them. i'll make you a good deal


----------



## pierbird (May 14, 2008)

hey Terry that big king Suzan caught was on a ugly stick 2 pc.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a penn 9500 on a 6' penn slammer rod (one piece) with 400 yrds of20lb test, I have caught a lot of big sharks and reds with it. I feel very confident using it on the pier or beach.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> *Justin (11/3/2009)*Yeah, I'm with T-Boy on that except on that 2 piece rod. IT WILL BREAK on a big fish. But a 1 piece ugly stick is a good rod. Get a penn reel to put on it, but don't mess with that new china Shit. It will only last about a year. This should do the trick.




penn is that new china shit. go shimano way better or an older penn like a 706


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Susan's picture is on the PC forum as I'm sure you know. I have shown that picture to about about 10 of my friends to explain what you can catch off that pier.

I really miss that pier. Went to Allatoona yesterday and caught a couple 1.5 lb bass. Not exactly the same.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I think that $100 Okuma Salina combo walmart has is pretty good. Put some 50lb braid on it and you should be able to catch any red, shark, king etc.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Your best bet is a local tacklt shop. If I were to recomend a reel to someone wanting a big spinning reel I would recomend a fin nor off shore spinning reel. I have one and it is a tank....but it's heavy. But I like heavy!

Also......I don't get how some people say a two piece rod will break. I fish eith both and I don't have any worry about my two piece breaking. As long as you don't have any nicks in the rod or high stick (grabbing the rod above the hand grip)then you should be fine. I've caught many a 20lb fish on a two piece ugly stick as well as a 1 piece custom inshore rod.

Go get your hands on some reels and try them out!


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

My bro has been using a Salina for jigging offshore and it has held up fine. They're nice reels for the price and very light. Also the Penn 706s are pretty nice. Shimano won't let you down either if you choose to go with them.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

> *Justin (11/3/2009)*Yeah, I'm with T-Boy on that except on that 2 piece rod. IT WILL BREAK on a big fish. But a 1 piece ugly stick is a good rod. Get a penn reel to put on it, but don't mess with that new china Shit. It will only last about a year. This should do the trick.[/quote/]
> 
> Most of Penn is made in china now..... IMO


----------

